
Popular YouTubers and Valve caught in underage gambling scandal - Mao_Zedang
http://www.pcgamer.com/csgo-lotto-investigation-uncovers-colossal-conflict-of-interest/
======
Mao_Zedang
Video discussing the situation: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8fU2QG-
lV0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8fU2QG-lV0)

Counter-Strike player files suit against Valve over ‘illegal gambling’
surrounding CSGO [http://www.polygon.com/2016/6/23/12020154/counter-strike-
csg...](http://www.polygon.com/2016/6/23/12020154/counter-strike-csgo-illegal-
gambling-lawsuit-weapon-skins-valve)

[http://www.pcgamer.com/youtuber-admits-that-his-csgo-skin-
be...](http://www.pcgamer.com/youtuber-admits-that-his-csgo-skin-betting-
videos-were-rigged/)

Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11971880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11971880)

